# £1500 at the very most



## dr snuggles (5 Aug 2011)

The question is simple. I'm looking to buy my first ever full suspension bike but, as the title suggests, I have a budget (already owning two bikes and having to nag constantly to buy another) 
What can you fellas recommend?
I've looked at the Specialized Camber FSR Elite at £1400 and the Trek Fuel EX 7 at £1500.
Any help much appreciated.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Aug 2011)

what sort of riding do you do, intend to do, and is a full boinger a need or a want? I ask as £1500 isn't that spendy for a full bounce job whereas it gets you a rather good hardtal.

if you can bear to step inside a branch of halfords you should take a long hard look at the Boardman's. Very capable mtbs. Very capable.


----------



## roadrunner20 (6 Aug 2011)

in case you not a member of bikeradar.com i suggest you look at their site as it kind of the place to be for all things MTB.

other than that i suggest you check out boardman bikes and also a very well reviewed company in germany who do direct sale bikes called Canyon

Those two are the best for value for money other than that bikeradar will have all your needs


----------



## Zoiders (6 Aug 2011)

If I only had £1500 to throw at it I would look at the Giant Range, they offer some of the best bang for buck in full-suspension.


----------



## dr snuggles (7 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> what sort of riding do you do, intend to do, and is a full boinger a need or a want? I ask as £1500 isn't that spendy for a full bounce job whereas it gets you a rather good hardtal.
> 
> if you can bear to step inside a branch of halfords you should take a long hard look at the Boardman's. Very capable mtbs. Very capable.



When I do get out it's trails at Glentress, Whinlatter and the likes, nothing fancy just breaking myself in really and I guess if I'm honest it's a want rather than a neccessity. I have a road bike which I spend most of my time on and a Rockhopper pro for off road but thats 3 years old now and I want to use that for commuting in the winter and have a full suspension for the trips out.
I always knew that £1500 is not going to get me a wonder bike but I would like to get the best possible value for me cash.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2011)

dr snuggles said:


> When I do get out it's trails at Glentress, Whinlatter and the likes, nothing fancy just breaking myself in really and I guess if I'm honest it's a want rather than a neccessity. I have a road bike which I spend most of my time on and a Rockhopper pro for off road but thats 3 years old now and I want to use that for commuting in the winter and have a full suspension for the trips out.
> I always knew that £1500 is not going to get me a wonder bike but I would like to get the best possible value for me cash.



Fair play, if trail centres are your bag then a full bouncer has its attractions. Who said suspension was simply an 'ability compensator' anyway? I'm more an XC-er myself so my bias would be towards the best hardtail for the budget.

I say look at Boardman, Canyon, Rose, and see if there are any bargains to be had on 2011 models in your size from the usual suspects. Spesh, Trek, etc., which you already have in your sights.

But why-oh-why would you want to commute (presumably on road or road like surfaces) in winter on an mtb? Get a cheap hybrid or s/h road bike with 'guard clearance, much much quicker/easier.


----------



## deaksie (7 Aug 2011)

Zoiders said:


> If I only had £1500 to throw at it I would look at the Giant Range, they offer some of the best bang for buck in full-suspension.



How right you are Zoiders! As you know, I have 2 x


----------



## GilesM (8 Aug 2011)

MBR May edition did a review of cheaper full bouncers, the Giant Trance X4 at £1300 came out on top. 
It was having a go on a mates Trance a few years ago that persuaded me that Full Suss was the way to go, obviously the components aren't the best at that price, but you can upgrade as bits wear out.


----------



## GilesM (8 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Fair play, if trail centres are your bag then a full bouncer has its attractions. Who said suspension was simply an *'ability compensator' anyway?* I'm more an XC-er myself so my bias would be towards the best hardtail for the budget.



Get it right, a good full susser is an ability compensator and fun enhancer


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Aug 2011)

GilesM said:


> Get it right, a good full susser is an ability compensator and *fun enhancer*



only if your idea of fun is crashing at higher speeds than you do on your hardtail!


----------



## deaksie (8 Aug 2011)

I have a trance and a reign and love them both, but the trance is still my favourite, everyday ride. Been pretty bullet-proof for all the miles its done to be fair.


----------



## GilesM (8 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> only if your idea of fun is crashing at higher speeds than you do on your hardtail!



This is a problem, however I don't crash every time, so the faster full suss moments are usually more fun.


----------



## roadrunner20 (8 Aug 2011)

just forgot to say check out the MTB mags.online reviews the best reviewed bike for full suspen was canyons nerve XC 8 7 6 so pretty much the whole nerve XC range.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Aug 2011)

roadrunner20 said:


> just forgot to say check out the MTB mags.online reviews the best reviewed bike for full suspen was canyons nerve XC 8 7 6 so pretty much the whole nerve XC range.



Those nerve XC's have a fantasy spec for the money. They all seem to share the same frame so the cheaper must be a great long term bet if the 9 is out of a man's price range, after all everything wears out or breaks off road and you might as well upgrade as replace like-for-like.


----------



## User16625 (8 Aug 2011)

£1500 not that much for a full suspension bike! Where do you guys come from. I spent half that on a saracen ariel full suspension mtb. Does me for general mountain biking. Crap on the road but awsome off it.

Stupid question but is there a full suspension mtb you would recemmend for someone on the dole? Chances are they cant afford petrol and the roads are so badly potholed, you can see why they need one.


----------



## dr snuggles (8 Aug 2011)

started checking a few out yesterday and really liked the specialized camber expert down to £1599.99 (which sort of makes a mockery of the title of my thread). I have to admit I looked at the Giant Trance X4 on the net but haven't had a chance to have a close up look at it, maybe Thursday.
New question- Specialized Camber Expert, worth the extra bit of money? 
The Canyons are mail order only right? I haven't really come across them to be honest.
Thanks for all the replies and the help, much appreciated.


----------



## Alberto (9 Aug 2011)

Although I do not own a Canyon mtb yet, I've owned one of their roadies for almost 5 years...and no complaints. Their service (I've only needed it once, crash replacement) is not speedy, but reasonably good if you deal with Canyon Germany directly. I cannot speak for the UK dealer, but the Spanish one was pretty crap. 

They're definetely good value for money...if you're happy to buy online without a test ride first...Also, Canyon tend to go on bike shows around Europe so may want to keep an eye on that and see if you can try one of them?


----------

